

Visited links strike out with CSS. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/06/css-visited-tips-strike-out.html
Have you visited OurSignal.com it's popular items on social sites news. If you visit any news link after page refresh the title should be strike-out. It's a very basic CSS tips using element a:visited. Just take a look at live demo.
======
mahmud
Summary:

a:visited { text-decoration: line-through; }

 _sigh_

